# Clevo W650 KK1 mit G4560 und 1050ti - Meinungen?



## DerKnilch (5. April 2017)

Hallo liebe PCGH-Community,

der Clevo W650KK1 ist ein ziemlich unauffällig gestalteter 15-Zöller mit fest verbauter 1050ti, der Sockel-1151-Desktop-CPUs verwendet. Ihn gibt es bei einigen der hiesigen Clevo-Bestücker (u.a. Kiebel, Dubaru, Notebookguru, CEG, ...) zu kaufen, allerdings findet man nirgendwo Reviews zu diesem Modell. Bei Dubaro (zur Zeit glaube ich nur dort) bekommt man ihn jetzt auch mit dem Pentium G4560 Prozessor, in Verbindung mit 8Gb DDR4-2400-Ram (wahrscheinlich single-channel? :/) und 1TB-Hdd für 698€. Mit 240GB-SSD anstelle der HDD kostet das ganze dann 30€ mehr. Damit ist er der mit großem Abstand  günstigste Laptop mit 1050ti, weshalb für mich der Verdacht naheliegt, dass die Sache einen Haken hat. 

Bevor ich zu meinen Fragen komme noch kurz was zu meiner Situation, um zu verdeutlichen, was genau ich suche: Ich suche einenhalbwegs transportablen Laptop für Spiele, aber vor allem CAD (Vectorworks, primär 2D) und GIS (ArcGIS), der primär als Desktop Replacement genutzt würde (Desktop kommt nicht in Frage, da ich öfters übers Wochenende heimfahre und da auch einen Computer brauche). Allerdings würde ich ihn auch ab und an in der Uni für CAD nutzen wollen. Ein halbwegs neutrales Design (bitte keinen VX15 als Alternative vorschlagen  ) ist mir ebenfalls wichtig. Achso, und als Student habe ich nicht gerade Geld im Überschuss. Ich würde gerne unter 900€ bleiben. Nun zu den Fragen:

1) Hat jemand konkrete Erfahrungen mit diesem Modell (unabhängig von der Konfiguration) gemacht oder fühlt sich alternativ dazu in der Lage, allgemeingültige Aussagen über Clevo zu treffen? Mir geht es hier konkret um Dinge wie Verarbeitungs-, Tastatur- und Bildschirmqualität.
2) Wie schätzt ihr die Lärm- und Wärmeentwicklung ein oder hat jemand Erfahrungen damit? Mich irritiert es etwas, dass man in diese ziemlich dünnen Notebooks je nach Shop sogar K-Modelle von Desktop-i5- und i7-Prozessoren konfigurieren kann. Haltet ihr eine halbwegs passable Beatmung überhaupt für realistisch? Und wie würdet ihr die Lärm- und Hitzeentwicklung des G4560 im Vergleich zu einem Desktop-i5 einschätzen? 
3) Wie würdet ihr die Leistung des Gesamtsystems im CAD-Bereich einschätzen? Bis jetzt habe ich Vectorworks zwar auch mit meinem Thinkpad X201 mit i5-520m ohne dedizierte GPU und mit 4Gb Ram halbwegs passabel am 1080p-Bildschirm nutzen können, aber ein großer Performance-Sprung käme mir schon sehr gelegen  Würdet ihr mir hier eher zu einem nativen Vierkerner raten, oder reicht ein Zweikerner mit Hyperthreading in Verbindung mit schnellem Ram und guter GPU für deutlich spürbare Performance-Verbesserungen?
4) Gibt es Alternativen im Bereich bis 900€, die meinen Anforderungen eurer Meinung nach eher genügen würden?

Ich würde mich wirklich sehr über Antworten freuen. Ihr müsst natürlich nicht auf jede Frage Antworten und wenn ihr andere Fragen oder Diskussionspunkte zu dem Gerät habt oder euch irgendwelche ungenannten Punkte einfallen, die euch frag- oder kritikwürdig vorkommen, könnt ihr das auch gerne reinschreiben, kann gerne ein allgemeiner Thread über das Ding werden. 

Liebe Grüße und schon mal vielen Dank für eure Antworten
DerKnilch


----------



## Liengor (8. April 2017)

Schade das keiner etwas dazu sagen kann. Ich habe das Notebook ebenfalls ins Auge gefasst und suche nach Erfahrungsberichten aber leider sind keine zu finden :/


----------



## Liengor (10. April 2017)

Das Notebook war ein Deal bei Mydealz. Hier ein Erfahrungsbericht:

CLEVO W650KK1 [konfigurierbar] (15,6'' FHD IPS matt, G4560, 8GB RAM, 120GB SSD [erw. - M.2 frei], Geforce 1050 Ti mit 4GB, Wlan ac + Gb LAN, Wartungsklappe, FreeDOS) fur 693,90€ & mit (i5-7400) fur 838,80€ [Dubaro]

Mein Gerät ist heute eingetroffen. (Intel G4560, 8GB RAM, 120GB SSD, Intel Wireless-AC 3165)
Kleiner Eindruck:

Haptik&Verarbeitung:
Insgesamt sehr gut! Nichts Knarzt oder Knirscht. Keine großen Spaltmaße, keine Kratzer und wirkt sehr stabil. Die Wartungsklappe lässt sich mit ein wenig Geschick schnell öffnen und damit hat man Zugriff auf alle wichtigen Bauteile. SSD/HDD lässt sich wunderbar einfach tauschen. Materialien finde ich weitaus hochwertiger als mein älteres Acer Notebook. 

Tastatur/Mouspad:
Geht in Ordnung. Nichts besonderes. Touchpad und Maustasten durchschnittlich. Tastatur hat einen guten Anschlag und das Layout gefällt mir auch ganz gut. 

Display: 
Hier wurde der Rotstift angesetzt. Leider nicht sehr hell und die Ausleuchten ist auch nicht gut. Blickwinkel hauen mich auch nicht vom Hocker. Wirkt eher wie ein TN als ein IPS Panel. Keine Pixelfehler oder Sonstiges. Positiv: Matt

Lautstärke:
Im Idle absolut in Ordnung. Vor allem im Akkubetrieb hört man nicht allzu viel, allerdings ist der Rechner dann auch nicht großartig flott. Im Netzbetrieb bei Installation ist ein leichtes Brummen wahrnehmbar was leicht störend sein kann. Spielebetrieb habe ich noch nicht getestet. Für mich auch nicht großartig relevant, da wenn ich spiele, ich auch ein headset verwende.

Treiber:
Findet man unter: clevo.com/en/…asp

WLAN:
Etwas schwach mit 5Ghz, aber was soll man auch bei 1x1 AC erwarten... Ich denke das "Killer-Zeug" ist die 14,90€ Aufpreis wert sofern man schnelles WLAN bei sich zu Hause hat.

Kurzfazit:
Insgesamt bin ich absolut zufrieden für einen Preis von knapp 700€.
+ Verarbeitung/Materialanmutung 
+ Hardware flott
+ Lautstärke i.O. 
+ Akku entnehmbar 
+ Ausreichend Anschlüsse
- Display 
- WLAN


----------



## DerKnilch (11. April 2017)

Danke dir Liengor, das hilft mir wirklich weiter! Was kann man ungefähr für eine Akkulaufzeit erwarten?


----------



## Jaran91 (12. April 2017)

Danke für die Meinungen.  Mich würde interessieren wie die Performance in Battlefield 1 aussieht limitiert dort die GPU oder die CPU?


----------



## Liengor (12. April 2017)

Ich habe das Notebook nicht aber ich habe ebenfalls Interesse an dem Gerät. Im Computerbase Forum habe ich jemanden angeschrieben der sich das Gerät bestellt hat. Er wollte mir ein paar seiner Erfahrungen mit dem Gerät mitteilen. Wenn ich etwas weiß schreibe ich es hier rein.

Zur Akkulaufzeit kann ich dir nichts sagen aber ich glaube nicht das das die Beste ist, da es sich um Desktop Komponenten handelt. Perfomance kannst du dir hier anschauen: 
Ich denke in BF1 wird eher die GPU limitieren. 

Intel G4560 + GTX 1050 Ti Gaming - Battlefield 1 64 Multiplayer Operations Ultra 1080p - YouTube (ist aber mit Desktop) GPU Takt wird mit Sicherheit beim Notebook nicht so hoch sein.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti (Laptop) - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## Liengor (12. April 2017)

Ich bin jetzt doch schwach geworden und habe es mir bestellt. Mal gucken wann es kommt  Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Liengor (20. April 2017)

Das Notebook ist gestern gekommen. Einrichtung etc. lief problemlos.

Der erste Eindruck von der Verarbeitung ist positiv. Stabil und kein knartzen.

Installation etc. lief problemlos. Da kein DVD Laufwerk verbaut ist muss man erst die Treiber von der Clevo Homepage laden, ein externes Laufwerk anschließen oder wie ich es gemacht habe per Netzwerk auf ein anders Laufwerk zugreifen.

Die Leistung ist gut. Im 3D Mark Firestrike macht der Laptop im 2. Durchlauf 6200 Punkte. Mein Desktop PC mit FX6300 und RX 470 macht 7200 Punkte.

Der einzige große Kritikpunkt ist das Display. Das ist nicht das Beste. Es könnte etwas heller sein. Wer also auf ein helles Display wert legt sollte sich ein anderes Notebook kaufen. Für mich ist es aber ausreichend.

Ich habe allerdings teilweise Grafiken die verwaschen wirken. Ist mir bei fast allen Installationen z.b. der Nvida Treiberinstalltion aufgefallen. Dafür ist alles andere scharf (Windows, Games, Surfen etc.) Sieht für mich nach einer Einstellungssache aus aber gefunden habe ich nichts. Mein Arbeitskollege meinte gerade ich soll die Windows Skalierung auf 100% stellen. Steht aktuell auf 125 (empfohlen). Werde ich heute abend mal machen. Skalierung auf 100% war die Lösung

Die Lautstärke ist für mich voll in Ordnung. Da ich überwiegend World of Warships spiele brauche ich auch nicht die volle Leistung. Dort konnte ich den Laptop so einstellen das er mit mit Full HD + 8 MSSA und allen Details (VSYNC 60FPS) nur leise (GPU 75°) vor sich hinwerkelt. Bei Volllast z.b. 3D Mark dreht er aber auf. Dort wo meine Frau sitzt (3m entfernt) hört man ihn dann aber trotzdem fast nicht mehr. Heute abend werde ich mal Witcher 3 testen.

Die Tastatur ist für mich OK. Touchpad benutze ich nicht.

Die Lautsprecher muss ich noch testen.

Ich werde ihn trotz der Kritik am Display behalten. Für den Preis eine GTX 1050ti bekommt man sonst nirgends.


----------



## twix64 (20. April 2017)

Hi, 
danke an alle für eure Eindrücke. 
Würde einer derjenigen, die den Laptop bereits haben, nachschauen, welches Display-Panel denn verbaut ist und das hier posten? 
Wäre sicher für viele hilfreich, z.B. für mich


----------



## alkando (21. April 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe mir den hier bis 39,6 cm (15,6") | Displaygrosse | Gaming | Notebooks | NEXOC. STORE bestellt und werde hier dann auch berichten, da ich auch im Netz nach Bewertungen gesucht habe und nichts gescheites gefunden habe.

Freue mich schon auf eure Eindrücke.

Grüße


----------



## Liengor (21. April 2017)

Ist genau das gleiche Gerät wie meins. Nur anderem Namen, mit I5 und unterschiedlicher Speicherausstattung. Bin mal gespannt wie du es findest.


----------



## Jaran91 (26. April 2017)

wie liefen die Spiele auf dem Gerät?


----------



## Andiiiiiii (14. Mai 2017)

Habe mir am Freitag auch einen bestellt bei dubaro.de mit G4560 bin gespannt

**Edit**  26.05.17

Ich habe die USB 3.1 Gen1 Anschlüsse mal getestet und komme auf 368MB/s maximales Transferspeed. Das entspricht 2,944 GBit/s also ein ganz normaler und guter Wert.

Gespielt habe ich auch und zwar Grid Autosport auf Ultra/High so wie es Geforce Experience selbst eingestellt hat. Lief absolut flüssig immer über 60FPS CPU mit -150mV undervolt max. 60° und GPU mit max. 85°. Raumtemperatur war aber heute 25° ;-D

Also ich bin überaus zufrieden....


----------



## wiedie2017 (18. September 2017)

hallo leute, also ich kann das clevo w650kk1 voll empfehlen.
hab ein kleines review dazu gemacht:

YouTube


update: ich habe das bios (1.05.08) zugeschickt bekommen, allerdings weiß ich leider nicht wie ich es flashen soll... könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?


gruß wiedie


----------



## Nighty56 (27. November 2017)

Hallo Leute, wollte mir auch das Clevo W650KK1 zulegen.
Allerdings nutze ich noch Win7. Sind dafür alle Treiber vorhanden?

Danke


----------

